# 491 VISA Processing time



## Doxz23 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello everyone,
We've applied for 491 Visa last January 19, 2020, state sponsored,..

I've search from immi website that the time frame for the visa is 38-41days.

What I want to know is:
1. Is it working days or including non-working holidays and weekends?

2. We have completed the additional medical requirements last week. Does this determine the start of the processing of our visa?

Because until now we dont receive our visa yet.

Hope someone will reply to this post.
Thanks and regards.


----------



## mfriend (Jan 2, 2016)

Mine was submitted on 17 Jan, Co contacted for sponsor declaration on 5 Feb and it 45 days still waiting. Stay calm few people waited for 2 months


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Doxz23 said:


> Hello everyone,
> We've applied for 491 Visa last January 19, 2020, state sponsored,..
> 
> I've search from immi website that the time frame for the visa is 38-41days.
> ...


These wait times are not cast in stone
They are very rough indications 
Even if you don’t get the grant in much more time then indicated above, there is nothing you can do about it 

So just relax and wait for the grant 

Cheers


----------



## Doxz23 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Happy to announce we've got our 491 visa grant early today.

After a long and rough roads. 

Date Visa Lodge: January 19, 2020
Medicals Completed: Feb. 24, 2020
Points: 70

We will be moving to Tasmania State by Early April this year.


----------



## eng_mooo (Mar 11, 2019)

Doxz23 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to announce we've got our 491 visa grant early today.
> 
> ...


Good for you man
I have lodged my application 12/1/2020 and medical 22/1/2020 and till now no contact or grant or anything 
just ( further assessment) i see every time i open my immiacount

prey for me


----------



## Doxz23 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello Sir,

CO contacted us almost 2 weeks after we lodge our visa application.

I don't really know the exact details that we did, coz we have an agent.

Hopefully your visa will be granted soon.

After 12 working days when we completed the further medical clearance needed by CO our visa was granted. We are family of 4 (me, my wife and 2 children)


----------



## Neethi_06 (Sep 28, 2020)

*Neethi*

Hello,

Are you able to tell me what job code was your skill assessments done?
How many points did you have at the time of EOI?
I need to start a process soon.

It will be great if you could advise..

Regards,
Neethi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neethi_06 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are you able to tell me what job code was your skill assessments done?
> How many points did you have at the time of EOI?
> ...


Points requirements for offshore applicants have gone through the roof

Study the current situation carefully before you start spending money on assessment and English tests 

Cheers


----------



## Naomi1990b (Jan 19, 2021)

Doxz23 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to announce we've got our 491 visa grant early today.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
We lodged our visa application early March 2020 and with the current situation of the pandemic we've not heard a single thing since then.
I just wondered with you getting your visa granted around this similar time did you ever get to make the move to Taz? 
Thanks


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi all, There’s this post going around on Facebook (with evidence), creating a storm, that 1 guy got his 491 visa approved within a day (of lodgement) in Tassie. Onshore with 70 + 15 points ICT Business Analyst


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

Pathpk said:


> Hi all, There’s this post going around on Facebook (with evidence), creating a storm, that 1 guy got his 491 visa approved within a day (of lodgement) in Tassie. Onshore with 70 + 15 points ICT Business Analyst


You have the link (or screenshot)?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

Pathpk said:


> Hi all, There’s this post going around on Facebook (with evidence), creating a storm, that 1 guy got his 491 visa approved within a day (of lodgement) in Tassie. Onshore with 70 + 15 points ICT Business Analyst


Found. It's from "Green Leaf Migration Services". Also found a YouTube video saying that total point is 70 (including 15pts SS)?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

hawkeye10 said:


> Found. It's from "Green Leaf Migration Services". Also found a YouTube video saying that total point is 70 (including 15pts SS)?


Wow not entirely sure about points. But if it’s 70 total (55 + 15), that’s crazy


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

Pathpk said:


> Wow not entirely sure about points. But if it’s 70 total (55 + 15), that’s crazy






__ https://www.facebook.com/GreenLeafMigration/posts/3599103206853201



That's the link from the agent, but not sure about the proof of lodgement date. You have the link for the group discussion you mentioned earlier?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hawkeye10 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/GreenLeafMigration/posts/3599103206853201
> 
> 
> 
> That's the link from the agent, but not sure about the proof of lodgement date. You have the link for the group discussion you mentioned earlier?


It’s surprising that the agent is publishing the name of the applicant in open forums without giving a damn to the privacy of the individual 
Cheers


----------



## JobyJohnsone (Jan 19, 2020)

HI 
Please advise if on landing and spending some time in the nominated regional area (491 visa), can my wife & kids return back.
I would stay in the regional area (Queensland) and fulfill all the 491 visa requirements and on completing 3 years, could I then apply for 191 PR visa for myself and whole family.


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

JobyJohnsone said:


> HI
> Please advise if on landing and spending some time in the nominated regional area (491 visa), can my wife & kids return back.
> I would stay in the regional area (Queensland) and fulfill all the 491 visa requirements and on completing 3 years, could I then apply for 191 PR visa for myself and whole family.


yes u can


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

JobyJohnsone said:


> HI
> Please advise if on landing and spending some time in the nominated regional area (491 visa), can my wife & kids return back.
> I would stay in the regional area (Queensland) and fulfill all the 491 visa requirements and on completing 3 years, could I then apply for 191 PR visa for myself and whole family.


but am not sure abt ur family. Need to check with experts


----------



## Hammad.au (Mar 27, 2021)

I am Telecom engineer and I want to apply for Australian PR, anybody tell me should I come on 491 visa or not? I am of 32 years and married with no kid. 
If yes in which category should I apply? ICT managers or Electrical Engineer?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Hammad.au said:


> I am Telecom engineer and I want to apply for Australian PR, anybody tell me should I come on 491 visa or not? I am of 32 years and married with no kid.
> If yes in which category should I apply? ICT managers or Electrical Engineer?


Telecom engineers come under anzsco 26311
Electrical engg comes under anzsco 233311.
ICT managers may fall under 1 of the various anzsco codes based on roles and responsibilities

Choose the anzsco that matches your roles and responsibilities / degree.


----------



## Hammad.au (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks bro. 
WelI I have a 4 years experience of network operation center (NOC) and 1.5 years of fiber deployment and 3.5 years of project management in which am responsible for end to end project delivery costing and all stuff of 4G,3G and new sites.
So I guess am eligible for all 3 categories..my question is which category have more chances of invitation? So that i put my EOI accordingly.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Hammad.au said:


> Thanks bro.
> WelI I have a 4 years experience of network operation center (NOC) and 1.5 years of fiber deployment and 3.5 years of project management in which am responsible for end to end project delivery costing and all stuff of 4G,3G and new sites.
> So I guess am eligible for all 3 categories..my question is which category have more chances of invitation? So that i put my EOI accordingly.


I am an Electrical engineer and I don’t believe your above description matches the tasks of Electrical engg ANZSCO whatsoever.
I suggest you do a detailed study of each anzsco and find the one that suits you the most.
Nonetheless, there’s no limit on how many ANZSCOs one apply for skills assessments. Obviously it will cost more time and money.


----------



## nehachaudhary (Mar 11, 2020)

Doxz23 said:


> Hello everyone,
> We've applied for 491 Visa last January 19, 2020, state sponsored,..
> 
> I've search from immi website that the time frame for the visa is 38-41days.
> ...



i am also waiting for my 491 visa grant. I applied on 8/05/2020.


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

I got my 491 FS invitation last year in MAR 2020. I lodged my Visa application with complete documents and got response in Jan 2021 as the immigration asked for more documents which I also submitted in one month time, Now still in a wait to get the Visa, 

Can anyone get he Visa grant of 491 in recent months? please share your experience. Thanks 

Cheers!


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

rohan11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my 491 FS invitation last year in MAR 2020. I lodged my Visa application with complete documents and got response in Jan 2021 as the immigration asked for more documents which I also submitted in one month time, Now still in a wait to get the Visa,
> 
> ...


Bro, may I ask what documents were requested?


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

hyaqub said:


> Bro, may I ask what documents were requested?


yes they asked for more proofs regarding my job history including 1) Bank statements and one missing reference letter. 2) Polio certificates for the entire family and one signed document from my Sponsor 3) Skilled Work Regional (Class PS) 491 Provisional Visa Sponsor Declaration.


----------



## hyaqub (May 16, 2020)

rohan11 said:


> yes they asked for more proofs regarding my job history including 1) Bank statements and one missing reference letter. 2) Polio certificates for the entire family and one signed document from my Sponsor 3) Skilled Work Regional (Class PS) 491 Provisional Visa Sponsor Declaration.


Thanks for the info. Are you claiming points for work experience?


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

hyaqub said:


> Thanks for the info. Are you claiming points for work experience?


Yes I claimed as I have more than 8 years of experience.


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hey,

Offshore, Anybody got grant?


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

rohan11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my 491 FS invitation last year in MAR 2020. I lodged my Visa application with complete documents and got response in Jan 2021 as the immigration asked for more documents which I also submitted in one month time, Now still in a wait to get the Visa,
> 
> ...


@rohan11 

Any update so far!


----------



## jaxxx123 (11 mo ago)

Hi!

17 Mar, 2022 - I submitted my 491 visa grant application (offshore)
02 Apr, 2022 - I did my Medicals at the hospital
09 Apr, 2022 - The hospital completed the reports and uploaded in eMedical

Still waiting for the grant. 

"Global processing times" indicate (as of today, 11 Apr, 2022):
25% applications - 79 days
50% applications - 7 months
75% applications - 9 months 
90% applications - 18 months

Source: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times


----------



## jaxxx123 (11 mo ago)

For my 491 visa application, Form 1229 is marked as a "required document", and it is also mentioned that "failure to attach any document will cause delay in processing". Is it OK to just fill out the form, if there is a chance that it will speed up the processing?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaxxx123 said:


> For my 491 visa application, Form 1229 is marked as a "required document", and it is also mentioned that "failure to attach any document will cause delay in processing". Is it OK to just fill out the form, if there is a chance that it will speed up the processing?


You lose nothing in submitting the form
Cheers


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

rohan11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my 491 FS invitation last year in MAR 2020. I lodged my Visa application with complete documents and got response in Jan 2021 as the immigration asked for more documents which I also submitted in one month time, Now still in a wait to get the Visa,
> 
> ...


@rohan11 Any update so far!


----------



## Sunju (Jan 11, 2022)

jaxxx123 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 17 Mar, 2022 - I submitted my 491 visa grant application (offshore)
> 02 Apr, 2022 - I did my Medicals at the hospital
> ...


Hi..I have got state nomination for NT on 21st May 2021... Completed medical by 14th June...Visa application logged on 1st June...So far no response... Waiting for almost an year for getting visa.. Offshore ...Do anybody got visa during the same time frame is me...


----------



## Sunju (Jan 11, 2022)

Sunju said:


> Hi..I have got state nomination for NT on 21st May 2021... Completed medical by 14th June...Visa application logged on 1st June...So far no response... Waiting for almost an year for getting visa.. Offshore ...Do anybody got visa during the same time frame is me...


For 491 State nominated...


----------



## Sunju (Jan 11, 2022)

NAHP20 said:


> @rohan11 Any update so far!


Any update broo


----------



## jaxxx123 (11 mo ago)

NB said:


> You lose nothing in submitting the form
> Cheers


Thank you NB! I submitted the form.


----------



## jaxxx123 (11 mo ago)

jaxxx123 said:


> "Global processing times" indicate (as of today, 11 Apr, 2022):
> 25% applications - 79 days
> 50% applications - 7 months
> 75% applications - 9 months
> 90% applications - 18 months


"Global processing times" have changed in the past 2 weeks:
25% applications - 79 days - now 3 months
50% applications - 7 months - now 6 months
75% applications - 9 months - now 9 months
90% applications - 18 months - now 22 months

Source: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

Sunju said:


> Any update broo


Await


----------



## jaxxx123 (11 mo ago)

Hi all, I have a question. I hope someone can guide me. 

I am waiting for my 491 visa grant. Can I pursue a Masters degree from UK during this waiting period using a UK student visa? Will that affect my 491 grant?

Regards.


----------

